# New little one



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Another squab/fledgling from the bridge this morning. Named him L.D. (get it - Labor Day? It gets tough trying to pick names  )

Cute as a button. Small but solid as a rock - we guessed his weight between 140 - 150 and he is a whopping 226. Mom and Pop did a good job with him. We have not had to feed him yet because his crop is full and his little pooper is working just fine.

We have talked from time to time about how things work out. Lewis had already walked to the bridge to check if there were any that had fallen but when he went back to the car (several blocks away) decided to go back "just in case" and there was LD, freshly fallen. Little guy must have really been flapping those wings because everything seems in good order.

Will post his picture later along with Stratton's and Ernie's.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That's a nice Labor Day present. It does get hard thinking up names lol.  I have had a few similar bridge experiences with going back to do a double-check and finding one that was almost left behind. It's that sixth-pigeon-sense.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Happy Labor Day!

Sounds like L.D. is just as cute as a button, I love them nice and chunky.

I'm glad your husband does a double check. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, LEWIS!

Lookin' forward to seeing LD...sounds like he/she will be just fine!

HAPPY DAY, Maggie and Lewis and all the birds around!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, how great your husband went back. Lucky baby.
Pics, please?

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad another little one has been saved, Maggie. Can't wait to see some pictures of this little "chunky monkey".

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Pictures of LD and Ernie. Stratton is so dang wild I can't get a good picture of him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LD is definitely one huggible little chunky baby! 

Ernie is just beautiful.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LD is such a sweetie, I am in love with her. What a sweet inocent face.
Ernie is a very handsome fella too.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great pictures and lovely pigeons, Maggie! Maybe Stratton will get jealous and let you get a picture soon.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LD and Ernie are very handsome pijies! LD will be quite the looker when older!

Keep us updated!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Oh Maggie, you just have to give both LD and Ernie a bigggggg hug, kiss & scritch for me  They're so adorable, I just love them when they're as young and cute as LD.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Maggie,

Just think, little LD was almost missed. He is so darling! It was LD's Lucky Day. How often does Lewis get a feeling and go back to check a second time?

Ernie is quite distinguished looking. He doesn't look like he has missed a meal either. How is he doing?

Feather


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks all

Feather, I don't think Lewis goes back that often to doublecheck but it seems that when he gets "that feeling" he does and we wind up with one.  

Ernie is coming along nicely. He stayed puffed out for several days and we really worried about him but he no longer does that. We wormed him, gave him Sulmet for coccidiosis (because his poops were so watery) and put him on Bactrim and Nystatin. He still has about 4 days left on those meds and I think they may have made the difference. He is eating really well now and has gained weight - loves safflour seeds so I give him an extra helping because he was thin when we got him. He'll be isolated in the dining room for a few more weeks but when I go in to change him he wags his wing and grunts. He is really sweet.

LD is unusual in that he is so small but his voice is already changing so he must be older than we first thought. We put him where he can see Briggs and Stratton and I think they comfort him.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Caught Stratton while ago.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Stratton is beautiful!

I bet he looks quite striking sitting next to Ernie, who is also quite striking!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Straton is very sweet. What is he looking at? You taking his picture?

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well, the elusive Stratton certainly is a handsome cuss! Thanks for the picture, Maggie (and Stratton, too).

Terry


----------

